# To find and work with a host surrogate



## laila (Jun 19, 2004)

We are now wanting to explore the possibility of working with a host surrogate (GS) after more than 2 years ttc, numerous assisted conception attempts and having reached a stage where it seems that our chances are now pretty limited. I would love to hear from others about your experiences of this in the UK, including people who have been/are surrogate mothers.

Hope to hear from you ! Laila


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Laila,

I have been involved with surrogacy for some years, as a host. In fact I was at ARGC with my couple for over a year. I am a member of COTS, their address is on this part of the board somewhere. At the moment, there are more host surrogates available than straight, so it would be a good time to get in touch and find out more. They have a public message board where you can ask as many questions as you need to. I am retired from surrogacy now as DH and I wanted to have a baby of our own. 

Good luck!

Jo.


----------



## desperatetobeadad (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Laila.

After 11 yrs ttc we too are looking at surrogacy.We haven't taken step this lightly, but see no other realistic option.
Do you have any family or close friends who maybe willing to help? 
We looked at this but unfortunately we don't have!
If you need to chat anytime you are very welcome as we seem to be in a similar postion , though we live in the North.
I have a posting about private surrogacy arrangements which is something we'd like to do

best of luck 

Lee


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Lee,

Have you looked at www.surromomsonline.com as there are lots of people advertising for couples to help. A good friend of mine met her (gay) couple through this site. Good luck!

Jo.


----------



## surromumandrea (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Lee,
Just wanted to add that I too met my couple on the usa website. 
Hope you have luck finding out all you want to know.
Andrea xxxx


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi sk,

I would recommend getting in touch with COTS. www.surrogacy.org.uk
They can send you an information pack which will help you make your decision. I am a cots member, and was going to be a host surrogate but have retired now. Please send me a PM if there is anything I can help you with.

Jo.


----------

